# Has anyone tried Robitussin for increasing CM?



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to ask if anyone has tried Robitussin cough medicine (or other cough medicine with guiafenesin active ingredient) for increasing CM and/or producing EWCM?

I've seen suggestions that this would help because it is an expectorant - so loosens phlegm if you have a bad cold - and would have the same effect on CM!  Apparently, you should take a spoonful three times a day from about day 8 through to ovulation.  I just wondered if anyone has actually tried it and if so, did it work?  

I am 42 and my CM is not what it was when I was younger , so any thoughts about this (or other ways to increase CM) would be appreciated!

B xx


----------



## nickj

Hi
      Yeah i tried it was ttc for 7mths I'm 41 and DH 31, had tests and all clear for  me and DH so thought I'd give it a go got pregnant the same month. I saw a massive difference in my CM. Sadly i mc but I'd say give it ago. I've started it again this month .

                                    Good Luck
                                            Nick


----------



## Pink bubblegum

Im 43, tried naturally with Robotussin for about 6 months. It certainly gave me more mucus and I was wetter, but I'm not sure it was the right type of mucus. We are now on an DEIVF cycle and hoping for the best.


----------

